# Fire HD 6 on sale -- through Feb 15



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Price is $84, which is $15 off the regular $99 price.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a great price! I have to say that the Fire HD6 is a _fantastic_ tablet. It's very easy to hold and carry around.

Text and graphics are so clear that it's become my main e-reading device. Unlike other tablets, the backlit screen doesn't bother my eyes when I read for an extended amount of time. I also use the Fire to watch movies on my TV with this HDMI adapter.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I almost bought this last week. This is a great little device. I love the compact size. I bought it to replace my first gen fire, which I need to sell. It was so quick and easy to set up. So far so good. Love all my kindles.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Also, Best Buy is selling the 8GB Fire HD 6 for $84.99 this week.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, I got mine from best buy. Love it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love my HD6 - love the size for reading, and for most everything else.  Every once in a while it gives me a scare and doesn't wake up right away - I think it turns itself off it I don't use it for a few days.  But it was well worth the $119 for me (I got 16gb model.)


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Amazon's $84 price ends February 15, according to the listing on their "Today's Deals" page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Amazon's $84 price ends February 15, according to the listing on their "Today's Deals" page.


Cool! When I first saw it, on Sunday, it said "today only". . . I'll fix the thread title. . . .


----------



## Kal (Jan 22, 2013)

This week Office Depot has the Fire HD6 for $84.99 AND you get a $10 Office Depot gift card. (The HD7 is $114.99 with a $10 gift card.)


----------

